# m2 SSD not detectable in BIOS



## Sebsta (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi there, I am an very enthusiast Techpower up follower, and I am always glad to read the daily news about hardware info
Its the first time I have to write here, because I really need help please. 
I just bought recently my first m2 SSD, and as expected its not showing up on the bios unfortunetly. 
Its about the 240GB from WD Green, and installed in my Asus Z97 ROG GeneVII motherboad, whereas the slot PCI-E X4 slot is designed strictly for m2 SSD's
Of course I updated my latest bios, which is 3003, and also run through the Front devices via bios where I set up PCI-E slot from Auto -> m2 mode. 
After these settings, still no results. My Windows of course is W10, on a i7 4790
Does anyone had similar problems? Please let me know if Im missing something, I really like my new purchase and is the first time I possess and m2 SSD
Thank so much!!
Sebastian


----------



## StrayKAT (Dec 12, 2017)

Sometimes messing with raid settings (or IRST) makes it recognizable. At least for the few motherboards I've tried with M.2.


----------



## IceShroom (Dec 18, 2017)

Are you talking about the Black PCIe 4x slot? Then your SSD will not work in that slot.
WD Green is a SATA SSD. It will work in a slot that supports SATA SSD. That means the M.2 slot.
To make it work, put the SSD in the M.2 slot.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 18, 2017)

Dont m.2 go in m.2 slots? Nvme in pcie? I dunno, i dont buy into them(not at the price premium they currently sell for).

Edit
What the post above says make sense.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 18, 2017)

Try your boot device set to UEFI, not Legacy and check if you have SATA mode to RAID if you are using Legacy...  I *think* UEFI boot mode is available on that board.


----------



## Flaky (Dec 18, 2017)

WD Green SSD, as mentioned by IceShroom, is a SATA SSD.

It will not work in any of motherboard's PCIe slots, because... well... It's not a PCIe device, but a SATA one.
Also it will not work in motherboard's M.2 slot, because only PCIe drives are supported here.

Either get an adapter like this one:





Or return and get standard 2.5 inch SATA, or M.2 PCIe.
Mind that M.2 PCIe drives will only achieve full speed in either of physical x16 slots.


----------



## BadFrog (Dec 18, 2017)

Maybe everyone was thinking of old green drives... WD Greeen DOES come in a M.2 form factor....  (Model # WDS240G1G0B)

I agree with Sasqui, make sure you're running UEFI bios. Moreover, if you want to install the OS onto the M.2 drive (Clean install) you need to download the nvme driver and copy it over to the USB installer.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 18, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Dont m.2 go in m.2 slots? Nvme in pcie? I dunno, i dont buy into them(not at the price premium they currently sell for).
> 
> Edit
> What the post above says make sense.


they all use m.2 as connectors. some use Sata as controller , some use PCI-e (meaning they use and occupy the bandwidth of their respective controllers. e.g. a slot occupies Sata 0 port, or a slot occupies the bottom PCIE x4)

all nvme drives use pcie as controller. but they either use m.2 connector or direct pcie

sata drives use m.2 as connector or the typical sata cable

The mobo indeed has an m.2 slot that supports sata/pcie as controllers and the 240GB ssd is m.2(as you've said) it should work as intended as it is SATA. maybe some bios/windows disk management tinkering will fix it

EDIT: I checked the wrong mobo manual.

*on the manual it only supports PCIE as controller and not SATA. so yes its not compatible. the SSD you've bought requires SATA as controller for the m.2*


----------



## Sebsta (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes, THANK YOU everyone for the responses !  Its an very sad news about this m2 old ssd. I thought I will make an good investition, but wasn't. 
I received also confirmation from Asus and WD, they said no matter what this m2 green is not PCI-e compatible, so big unluck! I have since years sata ssd and want to get rid of it, no more cables, just easy m2, but look, I have to buy something past 100 pounds/dollar in order to get an NVME drive. Apologise for my mistake, should have know this I wouldn't buy it at all. Hopefully they will accept my return. 
Thanks again for the support!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2017)

Sebsta said:


> Yes, THANK YOU everyone for the responses !  Its an very sad news about this m2 old ssd. I thought I will make an good investition, but wasn't.
> I received also confirmation from Asus and WD, they said no matter what this m2 green is not PCI-e compatible, so big unluck! I have since years sata ssd and want to get rid of it, no more cables, just easy m2, but look, I have to buy something past 100 pounds/dollar in order to get an NVME drive. Apologise for my mistake, should have know this I wouldn't buy it at all. Hopefully they will accept my return.
> Thanks again for the support!


An adapter like the one Flaky showed is an excellent solution for your problem. Had to do this for a few builds recently.
Here's the adapter I used; https://www.amazon.com/Sabrent-2-5-Inch-Aluminum-Enclosure-EC-M2SA/dp/B01N6PMZLW
It's only $10 and works very well.


----------

